# romex roughing- walls vs rooms



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have always roughed in one room at a time. Even with help. I double check each room when I finish to make sure I didn't miss anything. I tried both way prefer one room at a time.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont get it.. by walls, by rooms? I usually start with the HR's then spider out from there, completing a room at a time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How I layout a rough depends on how much I'm getting paid.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i dont get it.. by walls, by rooms? I usually start with the HR's then spider out from there, completing a room at a time.


By walls you will often end up with two, sometimes even three circuits feeding stuff in that room. Some electricians dislike it cause it is difficult to trace , I like it for the fact of having more than one circuit available in each room and using less wire.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> How I layout a rough depends on how much I'm getting paid.


If I'm working high end with a deep budget I would go room by room, run of the mill would be otherwise.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I rough one circuit at a time.. less chance of "forgetting something".. :thumbsup:

All the home runs get pulled in the beginning.. along with any recessed lights or fans that have to get nailed up..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> If I'm working high end with a deep budget I would go room by room, run of the mill would be otherwise.


 
Well, I used to go by walls as you say, but with arc faults now a days, it's too easy to get a neutral shared somewhere. I go strictly room by room now. Cheaper houses get two rooms on one breaker.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I rough one circuit at a time.. less chance of "forgetting something".. :thumbsup:
> 
> All the home runs get pulled in the beginning.. along with any recessed lights or fans that have to get nailed up..


I work the opposite, nail up everything start at the top, wire all switch legs and lighting first, switch boxes and then receptacles and homeruns back. Helps me keep a better count of points on a circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> If I'm working high end with a deep budget I would go room by room, run of the mill would be otherwise.



Zactly. If the owner is willing to pony up for an AFCI for each room, then that's the way it gets done. If it's a spec job, an AFCI will end up serving 2+ rooms.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I work the opposite, nail up everything start at the top, wire all switch legs and lighting first, switch boxes and then receptacles and homeruns back. Helps me keep a better count of points on a circuit.


I have everything nailed up also.. I just like wiring the circuit complete before starting the next one..

If I have to stop and leave.. it is easier to start again the next day where I left off..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't do much resi, but whatever I'm doing I like to already have a plan made and stick to it. If I forgot something, I add it on the plan. Then I always have an as built (preferably on a computer somewhere) if I ever have to do a call back and trace something, and I know exactly how many, what type breakers I need etc etc.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I don't do much resi, but whatever I'm doing I like to already have a plan made and stick to it. If I forgot something, I add it on the plan. Then I always have an as built (preferably on a computer somewhere) if I ever have to do a call back and trace something, and I know exactly how many, what type breakers I need etc etc.



With residential remodel the best of plans have to be changed due to issues you run across. New construction I think what you do would work well.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> With residential remodel the best of plans have to be changed due to issues you run across. New construction I think what you do would work well.


 
I think it sounds like a made up plan that has never been used or put into action.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I think it sounds like a made up plan that has never been used or put into action.


are you saying you never draw out the ckts you are wiring for a new house or large addition ? that's hard to believe.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wildleg said:


> are you saying you never draw out the ckts you are wiring for a new house or large addition ? that's hard to believe.


 
Only commercial to get my permit. Never residential.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> are you saying you never draw out the ckts you are wiring for a new house or large addition ? that's hard to believe.


I never draw out circuits either.. just count the number of receptacles and lights and go from there..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wow. I can't operate like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> wow. I can't operate like that.


Everyone has their own style of getting the job done.. one way is no better than the other since *you *have to be comfortable using the method.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> are you saying you never draw out the ckts you are wiring for a new house or large addition ? that's hard to believe.



I never map circuits.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Never usually map for resi. Commercial, always. Unless its a really small TI


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

B4T said:


> I have everything nailed up also.. I just like wiring the circuit complete before starting the next one..
> 
> If I have to stop and leave.. it is easier to start again the next day where I left off..


I like to take a room at a time on new houses.
Nail on all boxes for rec. & Switches,Install all light boxes & Can lights.
Determine where main feed will enter the room. Drill holes and pull the circuit.Home runs are usually pulled last.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> By walls you will often end up with two, sometimes even three circuits feeding stuff in that room. Some electricians dislike it cause it is difficult to trace , I like it for the fact of having more than one circuit available in each room and using less wire.


Ahh, I got ya now. I still usually go by the room.


----------



## redseal (Sep 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> By walls you will often end up with two, sometimes even three circuits feeding stuff in that room. Some electricians dislike it cause it is difficult to trace , I like it for the fact of having more than one circuit available in each room and using less wire.


3 circuits in a room? Not my style... espicially for resi.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Always by the room in new construction. Old work - whatever is easiest.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I work the opposite, nail up everything start at the top, wire all switch legs and lighting first, switch boxes and then receptacles and homeruns back.
> Helps me keep a better count of points on a circuit.


Who buys your wire? 

All the small pulls, switch legs and such...
get done with whats left over on the spools AFTER the HR's are pulled and done.

I suppose if you're doing enough houses and/or have enough control over who is doing it... 
any method will work as well as any other.

hth


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BryanMD said:


> Who buys your wire?
> 
> All the small pulls, switch legs and such...
> get done with whats left over on the spools AFTER the HR's are pulled and done.
> ...


I buy by the 1k for #14. I don't end up with shorts. I have learned to work super efficient with the wire with litterally no waste. Last job the last 20' of the spool ended up dropping to a local HR outlet.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The Q begs playing devils _economic_ advocate Doc

for ex, according to 210.52 there are no national (allbeit local may be imposed) restrictions on receptacle outlets, as opposed to the 180W per lighting outlet _(i honestly forget what the definional debate on smokes resulted btw)_

So, if said 2nd flr has no kitchens, baths, or outside entries, no lighting is required, switched receptacles _can_ do

I'll assume no dedicated eq as well

re: One circuit will do !

~CS~


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I carry my trusty black magic marker. I will mark what I call my h/r's boxes on stud. Ex: h/r 6, this maybe upper bedroom ext-wall. Then I lay them out from there and count'em up usualy 8 devices is cool. That would be 2 bedrooms approx depending on size of house. So 4 bedrms approx 32 devices works pretty good and simple to track. KISS!! And I pull 14/2 with this method.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Ex: h/r 6, this maybe upper bedroom ext-wall.*

My reading & writing abilities lack the effort ! Quicker to use a Diagonal cut

on the HR,s cable .


Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


Thanksgiving Special- Rocks glass , no rocks , Scotch ,neat !


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> The Q begs playing devils _economic_ advocate Doc
> 
> for ex, according to 210.52 there are no national (allbeit local may be imposed) restrictions on receptacle outlets, as opposed to the 180W per lighting outlet _(i honestly forget what the definional debate on smokes resulted btw)_
> 
> ...


 The economic times made me change my ways, it now takes a little longer in labor but material cost are cut in 1/2. The price of material today pays for the additional labor. I'd rather keep the money than send it to the 1% and China.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_loud & clear_ Doc....

~CS~


----------

